

Performance comparison of CUDA and OpenCL on Nvidia FERMI Tesla C2050 - dgibsontx
http://blog.accelereyes.com/blog/2010/05/10/nvidia-fermi-cuda-and-opencl/

======
anateus
That's quite promising as far as OpenCL is concerned. I've seen a lot of
scientific packages that run on CUDA, but not many that use OpenCL, but I've
been averse to the vendor lock in.

Despite the overheads at small dataset sizes, this seems to make OpenCL not
just a viable alternative, but a preferable one for general applications.

------
liuliu
Do they have a comparison of OpenCL performance on AMD 5970 HD with Nvidia GTX
480? The two graphic cards seem more commercial viable for me.

~~~
mzl
I think the article was meant to compare software libraries for GPGPU
programming, not the performance of different hardware platforms.

